# 1968 Huffy Cheater Slick



## Vbushnell (Feb 4, 2017)

1968 Huffy Cheater Slick 
For sale.  Details in Sell trade forum
Thanks
Van 2814706911


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 20, 2017)

sold


----------

